
Ask HN: Resources to become an Anti-Cheat Developer? - mkane848
So I was looking at Valve&#x27;s job openings today, and one of their positions is for Anti-Cheat development. The requirements are as follows:<p>From the
Requirements:
Bachelor&#x27;s degree in computer engineering or applied mathematics (or equivalent)
Strong analysis, debugging, and reverse engineering skills
Five years experience with:
C&#x2F;C++, in-depth knowledge of Windows platforms
Windows process management, dynamic link libraries, memory management
Using networking technologies in large-scale systems or gaming platforms
Taking a computer software product or video game from conception and development through publication and product shipment<p>Now I&#x27;m still early on in my career, but this is at the very least a real-world interest of mine that I&#x27;d like to look into. Where do I even start to learn about reverse engineering? And for things like Windows process management and networking, are there any specific resources you&#x27;d recommend looking into? My college Operating Systems course didn&#x27;t really touch too much on Windows specifics and my usual repository of bookmarked cheatsheets and tutorials is nonexistent for these areas. Thanks!
======
tr3nx
I would say a good place to start is looking at video game hacking forums and
learning how to hack the games, that will give you exposure of how to do it,
and how to stop it.
[http://www.unknowncheats.me/](http://www.unknowncheats.me/)

~~~
mkane848
Thanks! Can't wait to dive in

